# Drivers seat change - Master / Movano



## jibztv (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all - for a good while now I've been considering a change of drivers seat in my trusty Blunderbus. (07 Movano)

I was wondering if any of you good folk had any recommendations on a) any seat that'll bolt straight in no messing, b) any seats that with a bit of jiggery pokery would fit - and c) (perhaps the most important) any seats that wont fit unless I own a bracket making company and even then I'd have my work cut out.

I see a ton of stuff on ebay that takes my fancy - everything from a leather Porsche seat to huge captains chairs. I don't need to have it swivel, I just need it to be mighty comfy.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Andy.


----------



## Neckender (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry can't help but it will bump it back.

John.


----------



## jogguk (Mar 15, 2013)

jibztv said:


> Hi all - for a good while now I've been considering a change of drivers seat in my trusty Blunderbus. (07 Movano)
> 
> I was wondering if any of you good folk had any recommendations on a) any seat that'll bolt straight in no messing, b) any seats that with a bit of jiggery pokery would fit - and c) (perhaps the most important) any seats that wont fit unless I own a bracket making company and even then I'd have my work cut out.
> 
> ...



I know from various other posts  that the leather seats from the Saab cars fit the VW Transporters with little or no mods to the runners if that helps.  

I have been looking at the Porsche seats too. They appear to be a nice shape with a high back but not too wide. I would want to mod them for aemrersts though.

A while ago a guy was selling new truck seats on ebay (horrible colour). What interested me is they had the seat belt tensioners built into the backrest which would be great for my van as the wall mounted belt gets in the way of the side door. Can't remember the name of them though.

I can recommend a great coach trimmer in the Cardiff area  who can recover seats.

Home


John


----------



## jibztv (Mar 16, 2013)

jogguk said:


> I know from various other posts  that the leather seats from the Saab cars fit the VW Transporters with little or no mods to the runners if that helps...


Thanks - yes, I've seen all those eBay ads that say T4 or T5 etc. Shame the Master Movano van isn't as popular to convert - more people would say then whether they fitted.


----------



## AuldTam (Apr 8, 2013)

jibztv said:


> Hi all - for a good while now I've been considering a change of drivers seat in my trusty Blunderbus. (07 Movano)
> 
> I was wondering if any of you good folk had any recommendations on a) any seat that'll bolt straight in no messing, b) any seats that with a bit of jiggery pokery would fit - and c) (perhaps the most important) any seats that wont fit unless I own a bracket making company and even then I'd have my work cut out.
> 
> ...




Renault Espace seats 'almost' fit directly on your seat boxes...you just need to slightly elongate two of the holes...10 minutes work...I have Espace seats fitted in my Renault Master

The Espace seats swivel towards the doors then backwards which means they don't hit the handbrake and you can also sit looking outwards with the door open.


----------



## dave and mary (Apr 8, 2013)

In our old Renault eclipse i changed them for a pair out of a ford galaxy very comfy
  :drive:   :drive:


----------



## brufferman (Apr 28, 2013)

*Front seats*



jibztv said:


> Hi all - for a good while now I've been considering a change of drivers seat in my trusty Blunderbus. (07 Movano)
> 
> I was wondering if any of you good folk had any recommendations on a) any seat that'll bolt straight in no messing, b) any seats that with a bit of jiggery pokery would fit - and c) (perhaps the most important) any seats that wont fit unless I own a bracket making company and even then I'd have my work cut out.
> 
> ...



I have installed the two front seats from a tidy 1998 peugeot 806. These are the same as from a citroen synergie and the fiat ulyesse. I had to drill the seat boxes with some new holes and accuracy is important, but they work a treat. There is not much spare room for the handbrake and gear stick, but I'm happy with my choice. I also have another pair in the back on high pedestals that I had made for me in alloy box.

regards, Jim


----------



## dydigital (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys, what year espace seats do I need to be looking for? My renault master could do with a makeover


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 21, 2013)

jibztv said:


> Hi all - for a good while now I've been considering a change of drivers seat in my trusty Blunderbus. (07 Movano)
> 
> I was wondering if any of you good folk had any recommendations on a) any seat that'll bolt straight in no messing, b) any seats that with a bit of jiggery pokery would fit - and c) (perhaps the most important) any seats that wont fit unless I own a bracket making company and even then I'd have my work cut out.
> 
> ...



You will be very lucky if you get ones that just fit in without a bit of alteration, The one in the picture on my last post only needed a sub frame made out of inch and a half angle, no welding. that is why I went to the scrap yard rather than buying on line, that way you can get a good idea of how they will fit.

            :drive:         :drive:


----------

